# Getting Sap Off of Concrete



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

acetone might work. Try a little nail polish remover if some is handy. If it works go buy a bigger can of acetone


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Being turpentine is a product of pine trees it may be worthy of consideration in an inconspicuous location. Another compound to consider would be Muriatic acid.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

You might also try heating the area first.?


----------



## Hoshwa (Dec 2, 2012)

So far have in different areas have tried alcohol, paint thinner, tsp, bleach, jasco epoxy and glue remover, nail polish remover (acetone), and boiling water with dawn dish soap. Alcohol and thinner and boiling water lightened some spots but didn't remove. Bleach removed but bleached area. If it were just patio, I could perhaps bleach the whole thing. But also have it on ends of concrete stair pavers and on stucco. Any other ideas? Thanks everyone!


----------



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

as i recall, ' goof-off ' work'd for us yrs ago in augusta to remove some gawdawful purple tree drippings overnite onto the recently completed work


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

" goof-off " is a wicket product, if you try it, apply it to rag not direct.

I was thinking torch....Then something to lay across it to soak it up like a paper bag like you do for wax. For wax I just lay the paper bag atop and with an iron run it across the top until the bag soaks it up.


----------

